

Textbook Publishers Invest Millions In Digital Textbook Startup Inkling - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/22/digital-textbook-startup-inkling-nabs-multi-million-dollar-investment-from-mcgraw-hill-and-pearson/

======
stuartjmoore
Why doesn't every college charge students $400 for textbooks and then just
give them all DRM-free epub files? You can't steal if you're forced to pay,
and who's going to notice an extra $400 on tuition?

